# I am so sad today



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Today I went out, I have three cats. One of them got outside. I cannot find her. I have no idea she must of slipped out behind someone. Shes an indoor cat and has soft paws on her nails to keep her from scratching the couches. Shes not spayed (was going to be next month) and is over a year old. I feel terrible. I cannot find her I have looked everywhere. I feel like a bad owner


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't feel bad. Cats are clever and curious by nature. I just simply stopped fighting ours cats natural drive to go outside. They seem so much happier out there in their natural habitat. 

Did she have a collar on? Or microchip? Does she come when called? Maybe ask neighbors if they've seen her? Call the local rescue/animal control/vets/etc and ask them if they have heard or seen of her?

So sorry your baby is missing, don't give up looking!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I had a cat that did that one time. Came back home after 4 days like she hadn't been anywhere. A couple of months later had a littler of 5 kittens. :smile:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

She isnt chipped or anything because I was planning to do that during her spay. Her collar isnt on as she nearly hung herself on it once and it didnt quick release like it was suppose to. I have notified everyone. She wont come when called, shes timid in nature. I am so nervous something happened to her I couldnt sleep at all last night. I shall go lay down now and look later since it will be light out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, best of luck, I really hope you find her soon. Hopefully she is just hiding somewhere.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Cat's can be strange sometimes. When I was living at home, my cat would take of for a week or so at a time about once a year. And one time, he was gone for a full month! We'd just given away all of his stuff, when he showed up on the porch one night acting like nothing had happened. 

I hope your baby comes back soon! It's a horrible feeling....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope you find your kitty! When I was young we had a cat at home and that cat would wonder everywhere and always found its way back home! I hope your cat does the same. Good Luck!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope so, I feel so bad. Shes never tried to get out before ever. I keep having the what if thoughts run through my head. I am heading over to families house for supper and to help them organize and stuff. Hopefully it will clear my head a bit.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

No luck yet?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

She got into my garage somehow and I left food out. But when I went to grab her she took off and havent seen her since.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got her back, she was meowing at the back door so I opened it and she took off. Let dog out, she ran to dog and I grabbed her. She was covered in motor oil so I threw her in tub with some dawn. Then put a skin moisterizer on her. Hopefully shes not pregnant...

Not to shabby for being out 3-4 days


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is she not spayed? If she was in heat that may be why she went wandering in the first place.

I'm glad you got her back in one piece!!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yaaayy!!! SO great to hear that!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

She was due to get spayed in the next month or so. Just needed to get the other half saved up for it. Just got my other one spayed last month.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm betting you can expect a litter of kittens in about 90 days. :smile: Years ago I had a cat the pulled the same trick. She clawed her way through the screen door to get out.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

And from my good friend Tom Jones ...

"What's new pussy cat, whoaaaa whoaa whoaaa ..."


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I bet she got a bit frisky with the neighborhood Tom cat too LOL.

I know this sounds barbaric but you could still spay her in a few weeks before the kittens get developed much. There are already so many millions of unwanted cats put down every year that bringing another 4-7 into the world (which could also produce more kittens) is just adding to the problem. I interned at a low cost spay and neuter clinic for almost two years and I cannot tell you how many pregnant cats came in to be spayed. Sometimes the bigger picture is more important. 

If you go through with the potential pregnancy, I'm sure those babies will be well loved and cared for. Keep us all posted on her progress!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I would listen closely to what Natalie suggested. Especially if you are a bit short on the money front at the moment. Another 4,5,6,7 kittens and their associated food and vet fees would be enough to break the bank for a lot of people nowadays. And, the hassle of finding good, loving homes.
ETA I meant to mention that she's a really pretty cat. What colour do you call that, it's like a tortiseshell without the white.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

i believe that every one who has owned a cat has had this happen. but there is one amazing thing on your side you may not have thought of. FOOD.. your cat knows u have unlimited food for her. they will always return for a bite to eat. try and place some wet food by the door. it may take a couple days but ull see no matter how much they want to adventure a hungry grumbly tummy always wins. she will be back in your arms before u know it


----------

